# Black Substrate



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Just looking for some feedback from people that have used Black Sand, Gravel or something similar that si Black in color. Do fish like it? What are the limitations of using it? This will be a freshwater community tank.

thanks


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've just changed my tank over to black sand. My fish don't seem to mind the dark substrate. The color of my fish has darkened noticably though. I love the look of it personally and am happy even with the darker color in my fish.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Same...generally it allows the colours of the fish to stand out more, a simlar effect to a black background. I dont think it usually affects the fish in any detrimental way.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love it love it love it... I don't think I would ever not use it. Unless I started keeping discus.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Love it love it love it... I don't think I would ever not use it. Unless I started keeping discus.


Right on !
It's very nice, but as others have said, it does tend to darken the fish coloration, not to mention the tank itself.
Depends what kind of fish & plants you're keeping.
As Kelly said, if you're keeping discus, you would stay away from the black substrate, particularly if you have strains of discus that pepper.
I've used black (or very dark) several times, and much prefer a lighter color to make the tank bright, and to really make the fish and plant colors pop !
I'm a great fan of white silica pool filter sand.
Easy to keep nice & clean, natural & sharp-looking.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I already have a black background and though black substrate would look really nice as it would allow the fish colours and plant colours to pop, however I am not keen on the fish being darker. One of my favourite fish is a Pearl Gourami and I love how they look with Natural coloured gravel...

other than the darkening of fish is there any negatives to using black gravel or sand? I can see white being a bit of a pain in the but especially with algae growth. Can some of you guys with black gravel post some pics so I can see how it looks...Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/albino-long-fib-bnp-grow-out-tank-15043/

Not so sure if it would "darken the fish per se". Probably from the overall coloration of you tank. Imagine some albino long fin BNP is my 15g in the link above. I also have some male endlers (from Infrared Dream) in there. If anything, it deepen the colour of the fish, more contrast and more dramatic. It think it needs strong light to make it looks real good.


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

If you were to put black mollies or dark plecos in there I would avoid it but I think it would look very sharp with brightly colored fish.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm of the opposite opinion. I find that white sand really makes fish colours pop. Think of salt tanks. I've used white aragonite and besides the cleaning part, the fish always looked great.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

I have fine black sand. Its hard to clean and now I think I wasted my money on it. Go with black gravel if your going that way.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

okay can anyone recommend some nice black gravel...I have seen the Seachem Black Onyx and it seems pretty fine to me...anyone have any suggestions.
thanks, let me add it should be condusive to growing live plants


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Can get black sand and crushed coral, the colored gravel seems to loose its color


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluorite black might be nice, although from what I hear it clouds up a lot so you'll wanna give it a good rinse with a spray-nozzle hose in a bucket (pour some in the bucket, blast it till the bucket is full, pour off the cloudy black water, repeat as necessary).


----------



## motoman (Feb 18, 2011)

I have had Tahitian Moon sand in my tank for 7 years now. I have had many different types of fish and currently have a small Dat and a Ray, Some of the fish I have had over those years have darkened with the substrate, most noticably, Bichirs and threadfin acaras, and geos. So far my Motoro has not darkened that I can see. I also have a black background. I am ready to put a lighter substrate in as the black seems to "suck" the color out of the fish. I think you see more vibrant colors with a lighter substrate. Either way....the fish dont care...light or dark...


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i use flourite black substrate for my freshwater tank...the colours of plants and critters really show up great...but if i had a marine tank...light colour sand definitely


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i like the black eco complete. less muddy than flourite.. actually.. not muddy at all.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> i like the black eco complete. less muddy than flourite.. actually.. not muddy at all.


ooo...maybe next time i'll use eco complete or yada...when i first started..i just did a very quick research..and wanted some black substrate..lol


----------

